# Underground or wireless dog fence



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 3, 2009)

Does anyone use these,likes and dislikes? What brands do you use? We recently got a cocker spaniel from the shelter who I cannot let off the leash,we also just got a standard poodle who needs to learn boundaries. I'v been working with them and figure i spend a good hour a day with dogs on leashes




. We need a solution



. The cocker spaniel is older with very poor eyesight and not the best hearing,so I'm not sure how she will do. I love my dogs and just want them to have more freedom. We live on the family farm but I still want them to stay in our yard. Thanks!!


----------



## Alice (Nov 3, 2009)

We have underground fence, when we first put it in it worked great. Our son lives next door so we put it around both our yards

i have two dogs a Vizsla and a mini pin he has 5 dogs all Vizsla. 1 of the Vizsla learned if you run fast you don't get shocked didn't take long for the other dogs learn the same thing. I think would be fine for one or two dogs,but are' were just pups about 6mo. old

Good luck with your dogs. Alice


----------



## LindaL (Nov 4, 2009)

We have the PetSafe "underground" fence for our 3 dogs. They respect the boundaries as long as they have their collars on, but if they know they aren't wearing it (and they do) they don't respect the boundaries at all. We have a fenced yard as well as using the collars for 2 reasons. One is our 2 smaller dogs could easily find a way under or thru the fence if they wanted it and we didnt want to take that chance since we live on a busy road. Secondly, our "next door neighbor" is a handyman shop and they have workers and their own dogs over there a lot. We didnt want our dogs getting too close to that fenceline.

You can adjust the setting on the collar depending on how sensitive your dog is or how much he/she will test the collar. The 1st time our boxer got zapped he ran under the deck...was really funny! LOL You didnt have to "tell" him twice not to get too close...





We have never tried it without the visual boundaries of a chainlink fence, but most dogs do learn where the boundaries are. My parents never had a real fence in their yard and their dogs never left.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think i'm gonna give it a try. I was looking at the wireless to but I'm just not sure how well it works.Thanks


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Case Family.



I have had both the invisible and the radio electric which is no a no wire fence.

They both worked equally well. What I like about the wireless is the fact that A. no digging and B. you can

change the frequency to give them more or less space to run in. If you want I can check the brand name

it's right in my garage.

Debbie


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Debbie the 2 brands i'm leaning towards is the Petsafe and Innotek.


----------



## anoki (Nov 4, 2009)

The horse barn I work at has the invisible fence installed. It was for their corgi who never wanted to stay home.

It worked....except he started getting aggressive. Some of his aggression was because of the fence. People would be on the other side of the fence, he'd get shocked (or even just frustrated that he couldn't get to see them) then the next time they would be on the 'correct' side of the fence, he would bite them.

Moxie was trained on it, but I haven't had her collar on her there for almost 2 years....and I would never put a dog on it again.

It does NOT work for every dog, or every breed....

~kathryn


----------



## Roxy's Run (Nov 4, 2009)

I used the PetSafe in ground wire for my Jack Russell Terrier and he respected the fence line very well. That is, until the battery in his collar would go dead and I didn't know - He sure knew it though. So be sure to check the collar battery often.

Linda

Roxy's Run Miniatures


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay, I just checked and mine is called PetSafe (wireless). My underground wire in is at my old house

being enjoyed by a different dog.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 5, 2009)

I honestly hate them. I have been training dogs for over 30 years and have seen the horrible results of many invisible fence trained dogs. For every good experience, I can name 10 horrible experiences.

Dogs run through them, Batteries go dead, dogs escape, get killed. Many dogs get paranoid, fear their yards, exibit stress and biting behavior when they get shocked trying to greet another dog or person and think the shocking was done by them. Dogs or other animals can come into your yard and savage your dog and your dog gets shocked trying to escape them. Kids get bit because they unknowingly enter the dog's zone. I have seen people that had to drive their cars into the yard to get their dog to go on a walk with them. IMO, if you cannot fence your yard, or cannot provide a safe fenced in area for your dog, then you should leash walk the dog. I am sure there are people that will fry me for my opinion because they happen to have a well adjusted invisible fence trained dog. I still see the faces of so many sweet dogs that I have known over the years that have died still wearing their collars when they escaped and their owners thought they were safe in their yard. I have been called upon as a trainer to try to desensitize several dogs that the entire training process has back fired. I remember the sweet face of the lab puppy that I was helping train for a woman, as I left she said "my yard is too big and I am getting one of those fences"... I came back a month later and couldn't believe the happy puppy was transformed into a paranoid dog that wouldn't leave the edge of the garage although the invisible fence was 100 yards away. She wanted the dog to have room to run free outside, and got a dog that wouldn't leave the garage and pooped in the driveway. so sad. Please re-consider the choice of a shocking fence. Dogs are so sensitive and the collars are around their necks...


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 5, 2009)

If you use the Petsafe Wireless Fence, what most stores don't know to tell you is you can buy two, put the control boxes in different places but where the signals overlap it will ground out giving the dog more room. Where is doesn't overlap will still work as it should. The other great thing about the wireless fence is if you keep some of your flags, you can take your wireless fence with you on vacation if you take your dog. Just set your area and place your flags, let you dog know its there and it will work like it does at home. If you buy your fence from Petsmart or Petco right now, they have a $50 rebate for each wireless fence system. If you have any other questions, feel free to email me.

As for bad experiences, I once had a dog in a chain link fence, he learned to climb it and got hit by a car. Dogs learn to jump over, dig out and otherwise escape those too. I have also seen and heard well over 3 dozen success stories from people who love their underground or wireless systems. If a dog has a fear of the fence, its usually in bad training. Correct Training for these systems is very critical.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 5, 2009)

the original post mentioned a cocker that was going blind and deaf. No doubt the dog wouldn't be able to see the flags, how sad to think about using shock methods on an old dog. If I had a dog that would jump or dig under a fence I would leash walk the dog in my fenced yard and still not resort to shocking my dog to get it to behave. In addition I have met very few "fence installers" that knew anything about basic dog training. They help the owner to "teach" the dog the boundary by walking the dog up to experience the shock and they learn to "respect" the flags. They also suggest that you raise the shock level until you get proper response if the dog runs through. I knew someone that was babysitting two labs with an underground fence. The neighbors reported that the labs were "running all over the highway all day", my friend was confused and thought it must be two other dogs because when he went to feed the dogs they were happy and waiting inside the fenceline to be fed. He sat out one day and waited in his car and watched both dogs blast through the fence with a big yelp and run off, they later blasted their way back into the yard at supper time. I typically ask my students to see things from the dogs point of view, so I would invite anyone to put on one of those collars and walk the perimeter of their yard first to check it out from the dogs point of view. I found the shock from the horse fence annoying, I found the shock from the dog's collar almost made me wet mysef.



In the long run, always the dogs owners choice , but I have found very few people that really knew what it was all about when they purchased the thing. Done with the soapbox however if I had a nickle for all the people that later told me "I wish I had listened to you" cha ching$$$$ Hoping for the best and you are one of the ones that it works well for, if you decide to go that route..


----------



## minimomNC (Nov 5, 2009)

I have tried "one of those" collars, actually put it on the palm of my hand which is much thinner skinned than going through even a short coat on a dog. The correction is actually a static "shock", much like if you touch someone after scraping your feet on a carpet in the winter. You get that tingle but there is no injury. Its the tingle that the dog feels, not a jolt of electricity, the collar has no amps therefore it can't give an electric shock. As for correct training, you don't train by the shock. You train by the sound and the flags, you teach the dog to back away from the flags when you hear the warning sound. The correction is only if the dog tries to test the sound correction. But if the training is done correctly then it will work. I originally bought my underground fence and was trained by the installers. I also did my own research. I got the fence for a cocker spaniel but have also used it for my silkies and a basenji. It has worked for all of them.

But for cocker that is deaf and blind, it wouldn't work, you can't do the training properly. And as you say, it is the owners choice but making a correct choice also means doing the research.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 5, 2009)

I understand about the "shock", have done the research and have talked with many dog owners over the course of many years ever since the invisible fence came out, however I have never seen carpet static make a dog scream and flip over backwards. Guess it depends on the dog and the level of settings. I know about the "beep" and the flags and the training involved. Most of the obedience people that I associate with shun invisible fences, because we work hard to build bonding and trust. The unit I checked out gave a warning, then a tingle, then a jolt. I call it a shock because that is what it felt like to me, I understand they do not have amps.



. This post reaches out to many and I wanted to post an opposing opinion, but am not attacking the people that these fences have worked for. Just wanted to point out that there are manymany people out there that have truly regretted training their dogs with the seemingly "magic" invisible fence. There was an episode recently on the show "it's me or the dog", by pro trainer Victoria Stillwell and she emphasized her dislike of the underground fences for training too, research shows they often can do more harm than good..


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 5, 2009)

I appreciate everyones opinions.We have horse fence around 90% of our yard so if I put in an under ground fence I will put it right in front of the horse fence. The only place that really doesn't have horse fence is the drive,could you put the underground just there? Thanks everyone


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not against these fences but I wouldn't consider using one on an elderly dog with the problems you described. Just not fair.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 6, 2009)

Lucy,cocker spaniel ,was at the shelter going to be put down,we brought her home . We are giving her a wonderful home,I walk her everyday all the food she could want. She has skin problems which she gets medicine,30.00 shampoo,the list goes on. I was looking to see if these fences would give her more freedom,i'v never used one. She does have hearing problems,could probaly hear the beep on the collar,she does have trouble seeing,cataracts,especially mornings and evenings.I realize this might not work for her,thank you and I love my dogs very much and want to do everything I can to give them the best home possible so I thought this might be a option.The standard poodle is around 4-5 with more energy who I was thinking would benefit most.I also have a small poodle who i'v had since he was a pup,he knows his boundries.I'v had the standard and the cocker for a few months.Thanks


----------



## gimp (Nov 7, 2009)

I had briefly thought about one; then I realized that it would still allow all the other dogs into and out of my space, and the neighbor's dog really wants to eat one of my dogs. We have gotten used to being on the leash when not in the pasture. I'm not sure I could feel comfortable not being out with the fur kids when they are out.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 7, 2009)

Bless you for adopting Lucy in her hour of need. I am sure she will repay your kindness for many years by loving you for saving her.

I typically go out with my older dogs, I had a minpin for 18 years that was blind and deaf. I made a "tracking line" out of parachute cord and a snap I attached to it. It allowed me to let my girl wander 50 feet away, but I was still on the other end of the line keeping watch. The parachute cord was thin and washed and dried easily and she quickly learned to ignore it dragging along. I am babysitting a standard poodle right now while my best friend is on bedside vigil with her very sick husband. I do know the energy you are talking about with the poodles, I swear this girl can run like the wind. I am lucky that my collie has "adopted" her and they play alot together. I have found that if I don't go out with my dogs, they just stand on the porch waiting to come back in. If I can I try to leash everybody up every night and even though my yard is fenced and we live on 200 acres we go for a long walk together. The walking tires them out the best and puts the smiles on their faces like no tomorrow, they love the walking together part most of all. You are their "pack" and they would probably love just being with you and be the happiest in their lives if you just walk and show them everything you love to do. bless you







TheCaseFamily00 said:


> Lucy,cocker spaniel ,was at the shelter going to be put down,we brought her home . We are giving her a wonderful home,I walk her everyday all the food she could want. She has skin problems which she gets medicine,30.00 shampoo,the list goes on. I was looking to see if these fences would give her more freedom,i'v never used one. She does have hearing problems,could probaly hear the beep on the collar,she does have trouble seeing,cataracts,especially mornings and evenings.I realize this might not work for her,thank you and I love my dogs very much and want to do everything I can to give them the best home possible so I thought this might be a option.The standard poodle is around 4-5 with more energy who I was thinking would benefit most.I also have a small poodle who i'v had since he was a pup,he knows his boundries.I'v had the standard and the cocker for a few months.Thanks


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> Lucy,cocker spaniel ,was at the shelter going to be put down,we brought her home . We are giving her a wonderful home,I walk her everyday all the food she could want. She has skin problems which she gets medicine,30.00 shampoo,the list goes on. I was looking to see if these fences would give her more freedom,i'v never used one. She does have hearing problems,could probaly hear the beep on the collar,she does have trouble seeing,cataracts,especially mornings and evenings.I realize this might not work for her,thank you and I love my dogs very much and want to do everything I can to give them the best home possible so I thought this might be a option.The standard poodle is around 4-5 with more energy who I was thinking would benefit most.I also have a small poodle who i'v had since he was a pup,he knows his boundries.I'v had the standard and the cocker for a few months.Thanks



I hope you didn't feel that because I wouldn't consider using an underground or wireless dog fence that I was questioning how you love/care for your senior rescue. I wasn't at all, I was just expressing my opinion about these types of fences for a senior dog like you described. I do a lot with rescue (just came from 3 hours volunteering at my local shelter now, walking incredibly strong dogs with a LOT of energy, cleaning up diarrhea, giving meds, etc) and commend you for your adoption!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 8, 2009)

Reijel's Mom,I might have been a little hurt,thank you for that. I actually just got in from making some adjustments to my fence,I added a short section under my cattle panel so that Lucy can roam safely and free. It's not a huge area but she can be with me in my tack room and where I store my hay with outside space to




. I am continuing to work with The standard,Max,to teach him boundaries.Of course my ultimute goal is to have them with me all the time when i'm outside.Taking in dogs who aren't puppies has it rewards and some challenges but they are so worth it.


----------

